
Bike Share Oversupply in China - portal_narlish
https://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2018/03/bike-share-oversupply-in-china-huge-piles-of-abandoned-and-broken-bicycles/556268/?single_page=true
======
potench
[https://twitter.com/mathowie/status/988520466741542912](https://twitter.com/mathowie/status/988520466741542912)

Thread: Electric scooters in SF are a good idea, poorly implemented. There are
4 scooter startups in SF & not one of them thought about the optics of what
vacant scooters in everyone's way looks like or what it does for their name?!
This is why design leaders won't shut up about empathy.

